# Like a Human Manifestation of The Necronomicon



## shacklesofreality (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my first blog entry on PC, and I normally wouldn't have started, but I've just gone through a rather fascinating and stressful event, and I need to get it out in writing.

I have recently made friends with a man who many would call insane, and have had two conversations with him in the past two nights. Now I've been in mental hospitals twice, and I've known people who hear voices, and hallucinate, and things like that, but most of the people in there were just emotionally wounded. The few who could truly be described as insane were so out there it didn't really have an effect on me.

I am no stranger to madness, but this friend's madness is a very special breed. At first i dismissed his far out ideas quite easily as psychosis or some form of autism, and I still think that is likely the case, but what disturbed me was that the deeper we got into conversing, the more connected to his way of thinking I became. He is very intelligent and well read, if insane and socially inept.

My non-argumentative nature lead me not to fight with him, and he opened up quite quickly to me, probably feeling as if I was someone who would understand, or at least not immediately dismiss his theories. I truly was curious to see how and what he thought. That and my large amount of caffeine usage lead me deeper into the rabbit hole than is probably healthy for me.

His ideas become more and more persuasive the longer we talk, and though I knew it was crazy I began to share like-minded ideas with him. It is very stressful, because I am afraid of falling to madness in a more permanent way. Maybe an hour or two later I still feel deeply affected by it, and I feel a little out of it. I am slowly coming down from that state. The shaking has stopped, and my chest has stopped hurting as much. (symptoms usually associated with my panic attacks)

It makes me wonder though how easily I , and others like me, can fall into strange new ideas. Can one become mad just from being around madmen too much? I wrote a poem about the temporary madness that ensued to try and calm down, which can be found in the "Thy Poetry" thread, and am now writing this to do the same. Anyways thanks for letting me ramble on. I'll be okay.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking forward to more of your blogs.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

OGTHROD AI'F GEB'L - EE'H YOG-SOTHOTH 'NGAH'NG AI'Y ZHRO


----------

